# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Green Land and Iceland

## Cliff

Visited Greenland on a cruise this past September.  Photos speak for them-self:
http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/Gree...699917_g8NPDKs

----------


## amyb

Nice Cliff. I liked the LEGO houses.

----------


## KevinS

Very nice.  My ancestors used to fish off the coast of Greenland (and Labrador).

----------


## Petri

:thumb up:  

Nice!  Need to go one day..  Iceland is also high on the list.

----------


## MIke R

nice !...thanks for sharing


Petri...Wendi spent a few months in Iceland....talks about it all the time....she just loved the place and the people

----------


## Petri

> Petri...Wendi spent a few months in Iceland....talks about it all the time....she just loved the place and the people



Reykjavik is as close as London, Paris or Rome to us..  I can't blame other but ourselves for having not yet being there :)

----------


## Cliff

We stopped in Iceland for a day, but didn't have much time to explore.  We took the oft talked about and hyped "Golden Circle Tour" but thought it was not worth the time.  Lots of driving.  Best option would be to spend a week or so and rent a car to get around.  Here is link to my photos: http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/Icel...693268_BFrsdfX

----------

